# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Cfarë është MISTERI?

## Albo

Besoj se te gjithe e perdorni ne fjalorin tuaj fjalen MISTER. Te gjithe e perdorim ose e degjojme nga goja e te tjereve, por ju ka shkuar ndonjehere ne mend qe te pyesni se cfare eshte misteri ne vetvete?

Qellimi i hapjes se kesaj teme eshte qe te jepni perkufizimin tuaj per misterin.

*Cfare eshte misteri per ju?*

Albo

----------


## Mina

Cfare eshte misteri per ju?
*************************
E paspjegueshmja!

----------


## StormAngel

Kërkimi i të panjohurës me anë të logjikës.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Misteri _par excellence_ është vdekja. Dhe ashtu do të jetë në jetë të jetëve. Mister që e shfaq kokën prapa mjegullës së syve tanë në të perënduar e sipër. Dhe pikërisht në çastin kur ai fillon të nxjerrë krye, ai fshihet. Do të thoshim që misteri i vdekjes afrohet duke u larguar dhe largohet duke u afruar. Në këtë luhatje afrim-largim luhet tragjedia jonë, tragjedi e cila mbyllet përpara zbulimit të misterit. Një tragjedi e cunguar...

Tragjedi për të tjerët sepse ne nuk jemi spektatorë të saj, ne jemi aktorët. Dhe në çastin kur bëhemi gati t'u zbulojmë të tjerëve misterin, perdja bie, e trashë e errët. Asgjë nuk e depërton atë. Aktori del nga dera e pasme dhe spektatorët nga dera e përparme. Dhe rrugët e tyre nuk kryqëzohen kurrkund, ato janë të kithta. Pra, jo vetëm që nuk do t'a zbulojmë vetë këtë mister, por dhe nuk do të kemi kurrë kënaqësinë për t'a dëgjuar nga një tjetër.

A thua është mister edhe fakti që ne flasim mbi këtë mister ?

----------


## Albo

> Cfare eshte misteri per ju?
> *************************
> E paspjegueshmja!


E pashpegueshmja me fjale, shenja, numra, germa? Me cfare?





> Kërkimi i të panjohurës me anë të logjikës.


Ciles llogjike? Asaj llogjike qe u vesh nje emer cdo gje te panjohure dhe nderton 100 hipoteza rreth saj qe jane ne kundershti me njera-tjetren?





> Misteri par excellence është vdekja.


Vdekja nuk eshte aspak mister. Te gjithe njerezit vdesin, i mbyllin syte, nderpresin frymarjen. Vdekjen njerezit mund ta deshmojne edhe nga afer.

----------


## Albo

Kendveshtrimi im mbi temen eshte i thjeshte. Njeriu kerkon te zbuloje misteret qe e rrethojne me gjithcka qe te munde, por harron qe misteri me i madh ne kete bote nuk eshte ajo qe e rrethon, por vete njeriu.

Albo

----------


## bayern

Ai qe e deshmon nga afer eshte nje i dyte jokomod. Flasim per vdekjen si proces. Kush e provoi edhe pati fatin ta tregoje se s'eshte? Pra eshte mister c'do gje qe eshte pa kthim. Dicka qe nuk te jep mundesine e pendimit. Eshte dicka unikale qe ndodh vetem njehere edhe nuk i jepet dot sqarim, per vet faktin se kur ndodh ate here te vetme sjell fundin. C'eshte fundi? te misteret i bie prap.  :ngerdheshje: 

Njeriu:
"Sa me shume i njoh njerezit aq me shume i dua kafshet" thon njerezit. Njeriu eshte qenia me e persosur. Si i tille ka ne dore armen me shakterruese: llogjiken. Eshte vete llogjika ajo qe krijon misterin. Dija te rrit diapazonin  e llogjikes dhe si rrjedhoje krijon dyshimin. Dyshimi kalon ne gede abstrakte qe materializohen te mistershme. C'do gje eshte e thjeshte. Mendja e njeriut komplikon situatat.   :sarkastik:

----------


## Leila

Per mua, duhet te them se Admin. Redi tops the list!   :Lulja3:

----------


## ATMAN

misteri (sekreti) jam une 

emri im legal ----> ARTUR

emri shpirteror --->ARUN

tingulli kozmik i krijimit, ruajtjes, dhe shkaterrimit --->A U M

shikoni me kujdes zanoret dhe sidomos diten qe kam lindur une .............
ka qene nata universale ..................................................  ....ciao .........

----------


## Mina

E paspjegueshmja me fjale dhe e pakonceptueshmja ne imagjinate!

----------


## StormAngel

> Ciles llogjike? Asaj llogjike qe u vesh nje emer cdo gje te panjohure dhe nderton 100 hipoteza rreth saj qe jane ne kundershti me njera-tjetren?


Albo,
Logjika e njeriut krijon hipoteza të panumërta në çdo sekond,nga të cilat vetëm njërën nga ata pranon si më reale për momentin e duhur.
Po të mos ishte logjika njeriu as që do dinte diç mbi "misterin e vetvetes" si e quan ti.

----------


## Albo

> E paspjegueshmja me fjale dhe e pakonceptueshmja ne imagjinate!


Me beri pershtypje nje gje ne kete qe ke shkruajtur. Zeri me rradhe fjalet qe ke perdorur me lart, cila prej tyre eshte konkrete, e prekshme apo e verifikueshme nga njeriu? Jane te gjitha jo-konkrete.





> Po të mos ishte logjika njeriu as që do dinte diç mbi "misterin e vetvetes" si e quan ti.


StormAngel, nese beson ne ate qe ke shkruajtur me lart, a mund te me thuash vetem nje mister mbi veten tende qe ti ke zbuluar me ane te llogjikes?




> misteri (sekreti) jam une


Per cilin je mister, per Albon apo per veten tende?

----------


## oiseau en vol

> Me beri pershtypje nje gje ne kete qe ke shkruajtur. Zeri me rradhe fjalet qe ke perdorur me lart, cila prej tyre eshte konkrete, e prekshme apo e verifikueshme nga njeriu? Jane te gjitha jo-konkrete.



Mina për mua ka plotësisht të drejtë. Ajo që qëndron përtej fjalëve që ne mund të themi mbi të, dmth që është diçka më shumë sesa fjala përmbajtëse, dhe ajo që është e pamendueshme, e pakapshme, e pambërthyeshme nga mendja e njeriut, kjo është misteri.

Albo pyet se cila prej tyre është konkrete, e prekshme apo e verifikueshme nga njeriu. Më fal, por nuk e kuptoj sensin e kësaj pyetje. Nqs Albo ka parasysh një mister të cilin të mund t'a prekim, verifikojmë, atëherë ky nuk është më një mister. Mister është psh Zoti, vdekja, jeta e përtejme, por dhe Holokausti gjatë Luftës së dytë botërore. Asnjë fjalë, asnjë mendje, asnjë arsye e kësaj fjale të mendjes nuk n'a nxjerr përballë misterit të kësaj ngjarje : shfarosja e një populli të tërë nga faqja e dheut.

----------


## Mina

Jane te gjitha jo-konkrete.
**************************
...Si vete misteri! Edhe misteri nuk eshte konkret, ndryshe do te quhej ndodhi.

----------


## StormAngel

> StormAngel, nese beson ne ate qe ke shkruajtur me lart, a mund te me thuash vetem nje mister mbi veten tende qe ti ke zbuluar me ane te llogjikes?


Po Albo,
Nëpërmjet (me ndihmën) e logjikës jam mësuar të gjykoj apo të mendoj për veprimet që mar.Thjeshtë mendoj që logjika njerëzore është ajo e cila na shpien në kërkim të dijes,athok sendeve misterioze për veten dhe atë që na rrethon.
Unë sa paku kështu e kuptoj këtë punë,nuk do të thotë që jam në të drejtë.

----------


## Era1

Kur lexova temen vete mendova qe Misteri eshte diçka qe shihet por qe nuk shpjegohet dhe nuk kuptohet dot mgjate nuk mu duk e plote dhe hapa nje fjalor dhe ishte shpjeguar ne disa forma keshtu:

1- Çeshtje sekrete dhe shume e rezervuar.
2- Diçka qe eshte e erret (dmth e paqarte)  dhe eshte shume veshtire per tu kuptuar apo shpjeguar, ose nuk ka shpjegim.
3- Sipas kristianizmit , ajo qe nuk kuptohet por qe duhet pranuar per besim 
4- Po prape  nga kristianizmi , eshte çdo nje prej ngjarjeve te rendesishme te jetes,te pasionit, te vdekjes tek çdo njeriu.

----------


## Rebele

Misteri per mua eshte dicka qe shtrihet pertej cakut te perceptimit te dikujt. Nuk arrihet te kuptohet me shqisat qe ekzistojne. 

Njeriu, vdekja, Zoti (qe jane ende te paqarta) jane thjesht shembuj te misterit, jo perkufizim i tij.

----------


## beni67

Sa shume e nderlikoni. Misteri eshte ajo qe nuk dihet. A nuk ishte mister fenomeni i rrufese para njemije vjetesh, apo te themi ditenata para zbulimit te planeteve dhe te sistemit diellor. Pra eshte shume e thjeshte ate qe ne nuk e dime e perkufizojme me emrin mister. Misteret jane kudo, ne shtepite tona, perjashta ne oborr, ne fundin e oqeaneve, ne universin e pafund,si dhe ne qenien tone. Ato jane kudo perreth nesh dhe presin te  zbulohen prej nesh.

----------


## jp7879

> Kendveshtrimi im mbi temen eshte i thjeshte. Njeriu kerkon te zbuloje misteret qe e rrethojne me gjithcka qe te munde, por harron qe misteri me i madh ne kete bote nuk eshte ajo qe e rrethon, por vete njeriu.
> 
> Albo


Besoj se e ke fjalen per trurin (Albo citoji pak gjerat se keta ketu ngaterrohen ).

----------


## bUster

Mendoj se ai mister qe nuk mund te hidhet drite ne te ose te eksperiencohet, nuk ia vlen te mendosh fare per te.

Por ne te njejten kohe,,,,,

----------

